# How Many Eggs Do Pigeons Lay In Month?



## racerdreamz

hey im new to pigeons so, can anyone tell me plz how many eggs do pigeon lay in month? or how long before she lays eggs after the eggs hatched, and how do i catch wild once cuz there are some white and nun pigeons flying around where i work, any idea plz if u have thnx


----------



## warriec

Based on how healthy yr flock is you can have new eggs 21 days after the old eggs hatch.


----------



## Hamza

*Dont Do it..*



racerdreamz;183435or ho said:


> and how do i catch wild once cuz there are some white and nun pigeons flying around where i work, any idea plz if u have thnx


I wouldnt recommend catching wild pigeons for 4 reasons:-
1. You would be taking their freedom away from them
2. You will endanger urself as they may be carrying mites/diseases
3. They may be someone else's who flies them
4. If wild, they would make terrible pets as they wont be used to Humans

I would recommend u to get a pair of pigeons from a well known or a trusted breeder.. They will lay eggs and will make better pets as they would've had experience with Humans..

Btw.. I'm going Pigeon shopping 2day!


----------



## Skyeking

racerdreamz said:


> hey im new to pigeons so, can anyone tell me plz how many eggs do pigeon lay in month? or how long before she lays eggs after the eggs hatched, and how do i catch wild once cuz there are some white and nun pigeons flying around where i work, any idea plz if u have thnx


Hi racerdreamz;

In regards to the wild pigeons flying around where you work, I have to agree with Hamza in regards to grabbing these wild birds and putting them in your loft.

But I can't imagine there being any wild nun pigeons, but I have to agree about there actually being wild white pigeons as is the case with cynthia's rehabs.

However, if they are domestic and have bands they need to be caught and returned to their owner. If the owner is not available, then perhaps you could adopt them, but they would need to be isolated at least 3 weeks. If they do not have bands then you need to judge if they are able to take care of themselves, if they are, just leave them be. If they seem sick or just don't look good then they require the care of a rehabber.

Wild or feral pigeons should be allowed their freedom, but if they are sick or injured then intervention is necessary.


----------



## warriec

Oh yes, all new birds need few weeks quarantine otherwise you will end up in a mess. Ferals make terrible pets and they hardly adapt to a life in a loft plus you cant fly them also ferals carry lot of diseases and parasites. 

you have a nun flying around wild, is this the black & white bird where the face and tail has black feathers. if so it could be a escapee


----------



## Maggie-NC

warriec;183462 Ferals make terrible pets and they hardly adapt to a life in a loft plus you cant fly them also ferals carry lot of diseases and parasites.
[/QUOTE said:


> Warriec, I'll have to take exception to that comment on all counts.
> 
> Ferals make WONDERFUL pets
> Ferals ADAPT very well to life in a loft
> Ferals DO NOT carry a lot of diseases and parasites. Yes, they can get sick just as all birds can but they can be treated successfully.
> 
> Surely you have read enough of our posts to see how many members have ferals as pets. Ferals are very, very sweet.


----------



## warriec

Maggie, 

I think ferals make good pets if they come to you for rehab and when they becomes friends with you and learn your life style. If wild caught and they are pumping with health they will find it dificult to settledown because they are used to vast areas of foraging and freedom. 

We try to control our diseases and parasites in our pigeon, who is doing theres, thus they can be more prone to disease and parasites. Plus they meet other pigeons on the way


----------



## re lee

My first pigeons were feral pigeons. Just as many pigeon keeper were. They were strong healthy and enjoyed being fed and a place to be safe. Even returned home after releasing them. You would be surprised how the feral was a start for some people that have now gone to the top of pigeon breeding. But yes they are wild at first and can only be kept as pet or back yard birds. But they have started so many down the road of pigeon keeping they must remembered also.


----------



## warriec

Hi All,

Few weeks back i posted a thread as if ferals can be kept and i went asking around. lot of biys ahve caught them because they are free and have treid raring them but all failed.


----------



## andyw

warriec said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Few weeks back i posted a thread as if ferals can be kept and i went asking around. lot of biys ahve caught them because they are free and have treid raring them but all failed.


hi warriec,
how i got into pigeons was by starting with rock doves (ferals) i got some fledglings from the neghborhood farms and raised them to abults. they did very well and had some babies of there own. after a while i got some domesticated breeds and passed the ferals on to a friend and they are doing very well.
ferals if kept in the right enviorment can do very well and i highly suggest starting with them before you go out and buy very expensive birds and dont know how to take care of them.
andy


----------



## abisai

*Ferrals . . .maybe it's in their blood.*

I saved a ferral from "pesky Critters" - a squab who had been caught in a net they put up. Lord nows what they were gonna do with it. Nursed him. nurtured him removed the parasites and when he was old enough put him in a very large parrot cage with a nest box in it. (my loft was still underconstruction) He seemed vey content and even territorial. Let him out for exercise and he wont go back in. Even when he's hungry , h'ed rather peck at whatever he sees then go back in. So I feed him out side and he sleeps outside. He has the run of the neighborhood and may even land on my head at times - but he won't go back in the cage. He's happy living in the trees so I guess that's cool.

A.C.


----------



## Hamza

Can pigoens lay only 1 egg??


----------



## warriec

yes, if it is too young or too old


----------



## Coolpigeon

most of our pigeons are the feral kind . They are not terrible pets.They are great pets and I love them all. They like being with us.


----------



## Hamza

My female fantail laid 1 egg.. Breeder said she's a little more than a year old.. Is this normal?? o4r is something wrong??


----------



## Nuke

*Feral pigeons.*

Hi,
The conversation has wondered a little off topic.Wild feral pigeons,rock doves,and stock doves,depending on many enviromental variables,will lay a second clutch of 1 or 2 eggs a week or two after the first squab has left the nest and is on its own.Most city pigeons have to wait longer being that their diet is very poor and their bodies are loaded with chemcals and other crap from the city life.It takes alot out of a pigeon to lay even one egg.The wild pigeons found in the country living in barns or silos are usually haelthy strong birds being that they get their grains and what not from what they are living in and that they are not bombarded with exhuast and chemicals.Other wild forest dwelling seedeating pigeons like the bandtailed,or white crowned pigeons usually will lay 1 or 2 clutches in the wild per breeding season.Migratory pigeons and doves will lay in their winter destinations and then return the next spring to lay again.Fruit doves usually only lay 1 egg per clutch but will lay year round.There are afew exotic seedeating pigeons that only lay one egg per clutch,like the nicobar pigeon or any of the crowned pigeons.One raising domestic or wild exotic type pigeons and doves of anykind can increase their productivity by taking the first squabs and handraising them or giving them foster parents,then they will lay a second clutch.Rock doves do make excellent beginner birds,you can train them to fly or race with homing pigeons,and they are easy breeders.I first started out with these birds,by raising them anyone can learn the basics to pigeons and doves...


----------



## mr squeaks

HI NUKE! Welcome to our site!

Our postings DO tend to wander OT at times...usually there is someone to get us back on track. 

We are a friendly "family" oriented group dedicated to PIGEONS. Our members are from all over the world and supply a tremendous amount of EXPERTISE in the care and feeding of pigeons. AND, sometimes, we get bonuses in the form of other critters too.

I hope you will consider being our "ON TRACK" member. You may find yourself being kept quite busy!  

Just in case you haven't guessed, I AM teasing you and mean no harm. Please join us with future postings! New members are always welcome!!

   

Shi
& Mr. Squeaks


----------



## olayak

My pigeons are feral, but were brought to me at a young age (one at 3 weeks, one at 2 months, although she may be older). They make WONDERFUL pets! 

Also, you cant get diseases from feral pigeons. That's just silly. The only thing you can get from them are parasites and you can get that from dogs, cats, and even from eating some foods! (I got one from eating sushi, long before I got pigeons. It hasnt stopped me from eating sushi, tho! Just not at that restaurant. lol.) I know a rehabber who after 20 years of working with feral, new york city pigeons, has never heard of anyone getting sick from working with a feral pij...


----------



## Guest

*feral pigeons*

I started at age five with feral barn pigeons my uncle caught for me. They adapted well to the new loft and raised many squab for me the two years that I spent on my grandparents farm while I attended first and second grade due to age restrictions in the state my parents lived in at the time.

I've kept poultry over the years due to that early introduction that pigeons made possible, and have always found the birds comforting and interesting.

Kind of like ferals as a consequence and would recommend them to any beginner.


----------



## Bobcat

In response to the topic - you could say pigeons will lay two eggs a month, and with domestic breeds, a second set of eggs is often layed long before the young from the first set have left or are ready to. However if the first set is taken away for any reason a healthy and productive pair will have eggs in the nest within 10 to 14 days.

In response to the discussion- I would wager heavily that at least half of the people who are "first generation" pigeon fanciers owe (or can blame) their fondness of pigeons to or on their childhood experience with feral or wild-type pigeons. Kids who start out this way have an honest interest in the birds themselves, not a fixation on winning in the showroom or racing. They are most often the ones who stick with the hobby or come back to it - while the kids who were most interested in the awards have moved on to find their rewards somewhere else. Pigeon fanciers are rewarded with the enjoyment they get from thier birds.


----------



## bassam

*i have a problem.*

i had a pair of fantail pigeon and they laid 4 eggs in 4 days 
plz help me out ?? !!!


----------



## sreeshs

bassam said:


> i had a pair of fantail pigeon and they laid 4 eggs in 4 days
> plz help me out ?? !!!


That can be a case if both of them are female, instead of a male - female pair


----------



## sreeshs

Hamza said:


> My female fantail laid 1 egg.. Breeder said she's a little more than a year old.. Is this normal?? o4r is something wrong??


Irregular mating can also cause the same and make sure they are not deficient of calcium.

My pair of Lahores used to lay only one egg and this continued for some 5 rounds. Cleared some little feathers around the vent area, gave both a good time to foreplay and mate without other pigeons' disturbances, supplied calcium supplements in water, now its normal laying 2 eggs.


----------

